# Even the pacman frog won't eat them!!!



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

I had some morio worms that turned into darkling beetles. I tried feeding them to my pacman frog, my uro and my BTS and they all reacted the same exact way...they all took one bite and spat it out with disgust! Do they give off a smell as defence, or do they just taste that bad? My poor BTS was wiping his face on the carpet after he put one in his mouth! The chickens won't even eat a dead one!!! :O

I'm hopefully getting frilled dragons soon...will they eat them?


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

Well, I let them loose on the compost heap in the garden in the end. Lucky beetles!


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

One of my beardies will eat them with relish. The other one ignores them.


----------

